# usb device over current status detected



## Ian Livy

Hi - I've just upgraded the bios on a new system - Asus A8V-Deluxe, AMD64-3200, and am getting *"usb device over current status detected, Computer will shut down in 15seconds"*

I've disconnected all USB connectors, cleared the cmos but no joy.

Any ideas?  Could it be a short?  I didn't get this error on the original bios1009 though although I didn't do anything with it other than change bios settings - ie. I haven't put windows on yet.

Thanks in advance,
Ian


----------



## Ian Livy

ok - replying to my own thread here, but found the problem - bios 1018.
Seems they added in 1017 this "feature" and since then alot of people have been plagued with this message even though there's no problem.  So the answer is to go back to 1015.

Ian


----------



## ackeb

Hello Ian,

Could you please tell me where you found the 1015 driver?
I'm looking for the one for the P5K SE but cant seem to find any

thanks!


----------



## Ian Livy

ackeb said:


> Hello Ian,
> 
> Could you please tell me where you found the 1015 driver?
> I'm looking for the one for the P5K SE but cant seem to find any
> 
> thanks!



hi - this thread was 2 years old - so I no longer have this motherboard - sorry I can't be of more help.  Pretty sure I just found it on the Asus website they usually keep old versions online.

Good luck!
Ian


----------



## Vipernitrox

list of bios versions is found here
take your pick


----------

